
Show HN: Simple, elegant configuration for Java apps - ekoutanov
https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/yconf
======
1900jwatson
Could be a way of moving off Spring Boot and its clunky config. Can YConf
interpolate config?

Edit: Yes I can see it can using EL.

